# Sheepshead



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Is it illegal to spearfish Sheepshead in Florida?

I went out, for the first time, with a buddy. When I got back I told some friends about how fun it was and how accurate the guns were. I mentioned that I shot at a big Sheepshead and they said I would end up in jail if I shoot one.

I have thoroughly read the FL regulations and even searched online. I don't see where it says you can't do it, but there is a part that says "any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law” 

I have plenty of people who think it is or isn‘t… 
Does anyone know for sure? Thanks!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You're fine. Sheepshead is a popular spearfishing species; as long as they're over 12", you're good to go. And if they are under 12" and you get caught, chances are, you will not go to jail over it


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

+1. Sheephead are on the list of species legal to spearfish.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool! Thanks guys!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

They are leagl to spear except:

-Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.

-Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea – except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My boat was inspected by The FWC while I was shooting Sheepshead. If it were illegal I would have found out for sure. 

Dreamweaver- I would love to see a jetty that was 1500 yards long.


----------

